# Lowrance Elite 5 DSI question



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was up at Erie with my buddy Saturday and every one was saying they was marking a ton of fish but on my Lowrance Elite 5 DSI was marking very little in the same area as the rest and my buddy said you need to turn the sensitive setting up, well I set there and watched a video on a Lowrance Elite 5 and it shows a setting for that but on mine being a DSI I'm guessing there is no setting since I spent half a hour looking for it, does any one else had this problem?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Put it in manual mode. I use auto depth and adjust the sensitivity to about 70 or so


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really didn't like my Lowerance DSI for Erie. Great For structure on small lakes. But not as good at spotting fish no matter how it was set. Returned to a regular lowerance for finding fish. Much happier.


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hook set this unit I just found out has no sensitivity set in any setting thanks for the reply but I think it going to the front of the boat and I'm going for a newer model on the back


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use it for mapping trails. And use the other for spotting fish. Erie on east end really dont have much structure. But on inland lakes its great.


----------

